# Bg hairy garage speakers?



## Menace Kustoms (Jan 31, 2010)

I want a simple way to be LOUD in my garage. I am out there building hot rods and such, and my compressor and tools make a great deal of noise. I was looking at BICs RtR1530s or something equivalent. I am capable of building cabinets and wiring if there is a cheaper route. I also need some sort of 2 channel amp that will put out some decent power as well. I have never really done a decent home audio set up before, all of my money has always gone to my cars.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Cerwin Vega, used, buy them ugly and re-foam them.

College town pawn shops are riddled with them.

If you were local I'd GIVE you a set of nasty-ass Jensens I used to beat the **** out of my garage with.


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

Look into the Econowave design by a guy named Zilch.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

just go to your local pawn shop or garage sales. theres bound to be some crap there for under a hundo that will do more than you need.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

I bought my kid's Vega D3's at a garage sale, with rotted foam, for 20 bucks, I may have talked him down to 15.

My nastyass honeybadger Jensens, going in a garage sale in a month.


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

Go with the vega's chad is talking about. Craigslist is full of them and they can take a pounding.


----------



## 94VG30DE (Nov 28, 2007)

Most uber-cheap 3-piece shelf systems can get pretty loud if you don't care how they sound once they get there. CL and garage sales are drowning in these as well. Especially since you don't already have a receiver/amp, might be the cheaper route.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

imjustjason said:


> Go with the vega's chad is talking about. Craigslist is full of them and they can take a pounding.


D3's have a 10" woofer, I'd certainly go with a D5 or D7 

Neighbor H8trs


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

Someone posted a hot deal on a pair of powered PA speakers that maybe of interest as well.

Or the Vega's.


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 29, 2007)

My big Hairy Vega's! -VS 12's I think...
with Sansui QuadraSound and gaudy street art shrine lamp!


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

http://homepage.mac.com/oldtownman/recording/images3/PDRM1993a.jpg

Pretty cheap including the cabinet.

Chuck


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

stereo_luver said:


> http://homepage.mac.com/oldtownman/recording/images3/PDRM1993a.jpg
> 
> Pretty cheap including the cabinet.
> 
> Chuck


**** yet... Another option is an older klpisch pro audio cab, Can't remember the model number but it's a 12" 3 way, they don't sound bad, get hella loud, but without the low end of the vega.

Or a set of klipsch home speakers with ratted out cabs.


----------



## Viggen (May 2, 2011)

It really depends on what you want it to sound like..... just like in your car 

If you do not care about how it sound the Cerwin Vega's work as well as several other. Infinity had their SM class.... I think there was DHS or something like that. All can be found quite cheap & with the proper amp will play loud.

When I upgraded my home setup last I put (or will put) my BIC speakers out in the garage. I have their old top of the line Venturi speaker, purchased new in 1993 or so. Dual 10's & 5.25's + Titanium tweeter in each tower.... yea slightly on the bright side. 

Getting a descent amp to run them (again just like car audio) also helps a LOT. Adcom has ok power amps but in the home world there are better options for similar used money. Just depends on what you want.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Viggen said:


> It really depends on what you want it to sound like..... just like in your car


Your car with a concrete floor, a door on rollers, and hard drywall...... And likely a bigass toolbox that rattles.

Good call on the SM series, they get at it too.

That reminds me, I have a cashed up set of those to pick up for restoration.


----------



## Viggen (May 2, 2011)

crappy phone pic but this is what I will be using in my garage...


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

LOL cool, never seen a pair of those.


----------



## Menace Kustoms (Jan 31, 2010)

What kind of amp should I be using? I'm gonna start CL hunting for some Vegas.


----------



## Menace Kustoms (Jan 31, 2010)

CERWIN VEGA PAIR OF SPEAKERS DIGITAL SERIES NICE

Nice, but not cheap.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Menace Kustoms said:


> CERWIN VEGA PAIR OF SPEAKERS DIGITAL SERIES NICE
> 
> Nice, but not cheap.


you can easily find thole for about 150 less that need a little love (refoam)

The D5's have a 12" woofer. My kid's D3's will LIGHT UP his bedroom, may have problems in a garage getting visceral. The D5 has a 12".

Another advantage of vega, they are incredibly sensitive, as are most mentioned in this thread. That helps a lot.

Do you have a preamp? Do you want to go preamp/power amp, or receiver/integrated amp.

Regardless, something flippin heavy, cheap, and powerful.


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 29, 2007)

When I bought mine years ago -I demo'd 10's, 15's, and 12's
The 12's hit harder and just sounded a lot better.

VS-120 is the model I have -4ohm too... circa 1990's 
or the D-5 Chad reco'd
I tend to think the later ones (after the 90's VS series) were of less quality.

They pop up quite often from moving sales (usually 'cause nobody wants to move them or ship them)... fuggin heavy too -so they don't just walk away. 
Mine have survived several burglaries in their lifetime... :laugh:


----------



## Viggen (May 2, 2011)

if CV's I am sure you could even throw a behringer amp on it.... cheap and lots of power

My BIC's easily out performed the SM line of infinity but fell just shy of Kappa line from infinity. However for less then half the cost I couldn't swing the kappa's & settled for these. The dual 10's move quite a bit of air... & actually sound quite good. Adcom GFA-5500 is what I use to power them. That amp would also work on the CV's, parasound HCA-1500's would work better... similar power just more balls.... my adcom was demoted to the garage due to my wife of almost 2 years owning 5 parasound amps....


----------



## Menace Kustoms (Jan 31, 2010)

So, I'm not seeing cheap amps anywhere. All I want to do, theoretically, is plug my iPod in to something and crank it up! How do I make that happen? I'm such a newb! Sorry!


----------



## Menace Kustoms (Jan 31, 2010)

What about these? cerwin vega speakers


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Viggen said:


> if CV's I am sure you could even throw a behringer amp on it.... cheap and lots of power
> 
> My BIC's easily out performed the SM line of infinity but fell just shy of Kappa line from infinity. However for less then half the cost I couldn't swing the kappa's & settled for these. The dual 10's move quite a bit of air... & actually sound quite good. Adcom GFA-5500 is what I use to power them. That amp would also work on the CV's, parasound HCA-1500's would work better... similar power just more balls.... my adcom was demoted to the garage due to my wife of almost 2 years owning 5 parasound amps....


but the SM series plays ungodly loud... I actually think they are harsher than Vegas though. never as a fan of the polycell tweet. Then again my only experience is with the 15" SM series.


----------



## ocblaze (Nov 21, 2009)

Do y'all know of any recone kits for the old cerwin vega 15's? I am thinking about buying some vega 15's for my car but I would like the reassurance that they can be brought back to new if need be.


----------



## atxtrd (Apr 30, 2011)

Menace Kustoms said:


> So, I'm not seeing cheap amps anywhere. All I want to do, theoretically, is plug my iPod in to something and crank it up! How do I make that happen? I'm such a newb! Sorry!


Look on Craigslist for an old integrated amp, or you could get one of these for cheap http://www.amazon.com/Pyle-2x75W-St...RW/ref=sr_1_16?ie=UTF8&qid=1334541695&sr=8-16 .


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

ocblaze said:


> Do y'all know of any recone kits for the old cerwin vega 15's? I am thinking about buying some vega 15's for my car but I would like the reassurance that they can be brought back to new if need be.


Probably not going to find recone kits. You can refoam them though.


----------



## Menace Kustoms (Jan 31, 2010)

Amazon.com: Pyle Home PCA4 Mini 2x120 Watt Stereo Power Amplifier: Electronics 

Found this one too.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

pawn shop, big hairy integrated amplifier.


----------



## jking29 (Jan 6, 2008)

The 70's era Sansui's (the one's with the diamond shaped wood grilles) come up for sale a lot too. I had a set of the 15" 4-way Sansui's that went through many all night wide open amp clipping parties when I was younger, They were very sensitive and could rip your head off if you fed them some power. You can find really clean sets for 2 bills or less usually, and working but beat up sets for a little as $50.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

that's another option, or even finding a cheap set of the radioshack mach series.


----------



## Menace Kustoms (Jan 31, 2010)

I found an old school Fisher amp for cheap at a second hand store. He wants $40, but i'm gonna try and trade home something for it. It looks super cool and works great.


----------



## Menace Kustoms (Jan 31, 2010)

I picked up a Fisher 4020 for a cheap trade.


----------



## atxtrd (Apr 30, 2011)

Menace Kustoms said:


> I picked up a Fisher 4020 for a cheap trade.


That receiver is rated at 22wpc @ 8 ohms.


----------



## Viggen (May 2, 2011)

chad said:


> but the SM series plays ungodly loud... I actually think they are harsher than Vegas though. never as a fan of the polycell tweet. Then again my only experience is with the 15" SM series.


THe BIC's also play quite loud..... more effecient speaker & like you I am/was also not a fan of the polycell.


----------



## Menace Kustoms (Jan 31, 2010)

Well, it's a good thing I got the Fisher for basically for free, it sounds like crap. It puts out decent bass for it's size, but the highs are all crackly. Guess I need to research more before I pick junk up, lol.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

restore it and sell it.


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 29, 2007)

Menace Kustoms said:


> What about these? cerwin vega speakers


Did you ever get the older Cerwin Vegas off that Craigslist ad?
They look pretty decent. Hadn't had any experience with that model -so I figured someone else may chime in.


----------



## Menace Kustoms (Jan 31, 2010)

He still has them, I might grab them this weekend.


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 29, 2007)

Haven't heard them -but firm believer that older is better with Vegas...
's why I gave the cuttoff point with my VS series...
Hopefully Uncle Chad will chime in on those speakers.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Ive never heard them. I believe they are the predecessor to the D series.

One cool thing about vegas is that the crossovers are not full of ****box electrolytic caps


----------

